

The $300 YouTube video that earned a novice filmmaker a $30-million movie deal - genieyclo
http://hiphopo.posterous.com/the-300-youtube-video-that-earned-a-first-tim

======
anigbrowl
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1001680>

